# My new girl! (Names?)



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

So this is my new girl I got today. She's TINY! She's almost black/really dark blue. She is in my divided 10 gallon with merlin. I need a name for her, I do like animated/disney movie names like Merlin and Sinbad. Anything along those lines? Or anything else that sounds really cool! Thanks I'll post some better pictures later!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

ummm, dory? the one from nemo, i know she is blue not black but you said she was dark blue kinda lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think Dory would be cute.


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

Bianca? wasn't that white mouse named Bianca? or am I thinking of something else?


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

aww thanks drama lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

She's so cute!!


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

She is very pretty. I like Dory, it's a cute name.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

what about jasmine, from aladdin? dory is really cute too


----------



## Jazattackk (Jul 20, 2009)

Omg my name's Jasmine! That'd be the perfect name


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

sunkissedinCA said:


> what about jasmine, from aladdin? dory is really cute too


That's perfect!! Jasmine it is, thanks so much  Aladdin was one of my favorites!! Thanks!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

lol, i love that name!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

SunkissedinCA,

LOVE the avatar!! :lol:


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Alright some halfway decent pictures of Jasmine!!! She is like blackish halfway then blue the rest! Enjoy! Thanks for the help with naming her. Oh and is she a half moon? I saw a female half moon in one of my fish books and they kind of look the same, what do you think?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She's a cutie!!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

She's beautiful!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Love the colors!!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

thanks, although the pictures don't really do her justice haha!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

ha ha


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

She would be great to breed with Merlin. I saw a female at walmart that looked like Merlin but a veiltail and I wanted her so bad to breed them. My boyfriend says I don't need her though because I have too many fish...darn.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> She would be great to breed with Merlin.


My Merlin or yours? haha


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Mine. lol.


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

rb500 said:


> ummm, dory? the one from nemo, i know she is blue not black but you said she was dark blue kinda lol


I named 3 fish from nemo.
Squirt, Nemo, and Gurgle.

I think that either:
Dory
Darla
Deb
Flo
Pearl
or Coral
Most girl names from finding nemo  

Its my fav movieeee!!!!!!!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

oh man, she's gorgeous! i haven't seen a dark blue female like that before. 

haha thanks, Romad!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks guys! Yeah I just fell in love with her


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

She is very pretty, and Bettasquirt, I love that movie too! lol


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Beautiful fish and unique coloring and yeah Jasmin fits her perfectly!


----------

